
Don't Focus on Hiring a Superstar. Just Avoid Toxic Workers - muzz
http://fortune.com/2015/12/04/toxic-workers-hiring/
======
a3n
I've sometimes wondered if people who self-identify, or have been identifed,
as a "10X employee," or ninja-rockstar, are somewhat more likely to give
themselves license for bad behavior, "because I'm worth it."

------
swehner
George Bush,and for Canada, Harper, come to mind.

